# Mi Angel De Miseria (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Un poema sobre el egoismo y celos de mi angel, Joannuszka Slisznuszka.

Joannuszka en amor de celos 
me mantienes siempre encerrado 
en sentimientos de pasion 
Joannuszka cadenas doradas 
de adoracion como cabellos largos 
desendiendo en forma de corona 
reyna de mi ser para estar pero no dar y nunca dejar 

Joannuszka palabras de dulzura 
escritas en aire atraviesan espacio 
para acarisiar nuestras pieles
delictando nuestra imaginaccion

Joannuszka deseos ilustrados en poesia 
humedesiendo rosa en jardin de tu sensualidad 
belleza en fantasia crece mi rais en vision celestial 
de suenos para jamas realisarse

Joannuszka en egoismo de amor 
me atrapas solo para tu contemplaccion 
Joannuszka esclavitud de admirador 
para no ser compartido
Joannuszka capricho de vanidad 
de no sentir ni a otras permitir 
tempaccion de rosa acariciada tan solo por frases
nectar prohibido de dama poseente para no ser lo 

Joannuszka, mi angel de miseria 
a infierno de covardia nos condenamos 
para no atrever amar ni escapar 
en dolor de emociones nos juntamos
para sufrir orgasmos de amargura


----------

